# 3 Snow Plow Operators will travel Mid-Atlanic Region



## MamboMedic (Feb 7, 2016)

3 CDL Class A drivers available. All originally from North East and have plow experience. 1 is diesel mechanic. We can operate ATV's with plows, 4x4's with plows and spreaders, single and tandem and tag axle plow trucks with spreaders. Bobcat, front end loader and back hoe experience.
Please get in touch to discuss availability.


----------

